# 4 weeks ♥



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Gonna be posting weekly his growth process 
Enjoy ^_^

Dai Ca (m) our 4 week old rescue ♥
































































New Pictures -->





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Cuuuuute. A lot of us aren't lucky enough to experience our puppies that young.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

sooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks ^_^ awe, yea it's quite the difference under 8 weeks. What's the youngest you get to pick them out & see them usually?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think 8 weeks is the minimum for a lot of reputable breeders.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh wow, I suppose it makes sense, because their personality doesn't shine through until 6 - 8 weeks I was told, well I will be sure to upload a lot for you  your avatar is gorgeous btw


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thank you.  And from what I've heard and read, it has to do with letting the puppies interact and learn manners from each other and momma, in addition to being able to judge their structure for show- and pet-quality purposes.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

, yes of course, that makes sense, we are trying to be a "mother" to him, trying to teach what he has missed. I'm so curious to see what personality he potrays. A lot of people say "I want a ____ (colour) PB" & go by colour, not personality. Those are people shouldn't have one *thumbsdown*


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

awww i remember cali that small she was 6 weeks when my dad brought her home, she was the size of my chihuahua roxy maybe a tad smaller not by much, but i am loving you pup,


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Posting these pics is just soooooooo CRUEL of you!! LOL!! That puppy is just to darn cute! I had the experience of raising a GSD X that I rescued at 5 weeks old. Best dog I ever had! I had him for 12 years and it killed me to put him down. That boy loved everybody. Thanks for sharing those pics.....now I want another puppy


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Aw, he's adorable! I remember when Kane was ~that age. I got him at 5 and a half weeks.










He was lucky because he had a littermate sister to play with and teach him how to play appropriately.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I had my pup around 5 weeks too, so I know what your going to go through. It was hard to teach the mouthing without his mom and litter mates showing him, but I got through it and I am sure you will too. Mine is a super Mama's boy, I think because I had him so early. your boy is really cute, thanks for sharing the pics and I look forward to seeing him grow!!

Where did you come up with his name?


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

apbt2010 - awe that is soo tiny, heck he is so tiny it's hard to believe sometimes, thank you  

Blue_Nose_Bella - omgosh, I read the first sentence & thought "oh no.. " lol ! Thank you  GSD are gorgeous, you had him for a very long time ! We had one when I was growing up, only for a year though, got him at 6 months + I can't remember, was too young. He had to go back with the RCMP, at first they wanted him, didn't (we got him) then they wanted him back.. silly people. Any how thanks again  you should get another! ^_^

k8nkane - awe your Kane is too cute & so is his sister! & yes he was lucky, it's too bad my Pom isn't well mannered enough to help me teach him. 

ames - Yes the biting seems to be a difficult thing, he just loves to chew ! I'm happy to hear you made it through it, gives me confidence we can get through it as well, thank you  yes he's quite the suck as well, my fiance gets jealous, because he is supposed to be HIS dog not mine lol I reassure him that it's just because I'm a girl  

His name is Vietnamese, Dai (Die) Ca (Ka) meaning Big Brother . My fiance is Viet


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

i wanted to show you cali when she was small










you can see my chi being bigger then her lol now she bigger then my chi


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

omgosh too cute! ^_^


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cutie! Puppies that young are just the sweetest things! Like Lindsay said many ppl do not get to experience them that young.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

He looks like a sweet little guy. Very cute pup!


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you  Well it's a lot like having a baby lol . When he first came home it was sleep 1hr, up 30min to play, use the bathroom & eat; then back to bed & repeat. Now he sleeps 2hrs+ & up for maybe 45mins depending. He's decently crate trained now too ^_^ just the odd miss from the pad, but that's a given ^_^


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

DaiCa said:


> Thank you  Well it's a lot like having a baby lol . When he first came home it was sleep 1hr, up 30min to play, use the bathroom & eat; then back to bed & repeat. Now he sleeps 2hrs+ & up for maybe 45mins depending. He's decently crate trained now too ^_^ just the odd miss from the pad, but that's a given ^_^


Good times! A lot of them are naturally "clean" and don't like messing where they sleep. The play/sleep ratio is pretty much spot on too.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Good to know, I was quite surprised how quickly he learned where to go (took only 3 days including the day he came home) & with the sleep/play, I am revealed. I can't wait till he sleeps 3hrs ^_^ 2hr nap is a really bad tease for me. He runs & jumps now too, it's so cute. I will try & upload youtube videos & post the links for viewing


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww i love seeing videos of puppies, i cant wait to see yours. when we got cali she did sleep most of the time, eat play bathroom sleep. now she sleeps the whole night through waking up around 7 to use the bathroom outside,


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww he is just to freakin cute, I can't wait til I get to bring Odie home. I look forward to the weekly growth charts


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

apbt2010 - Awe cute, Cali is super gorgeous ^_^ how old is she now?

apbtmom76 - Thanks  How old will Odie be when he comes home?

Ok, here are some videos  The 2nd one I'm moving a bit with my camera phone sorry & he bites my neck at the end; I apologize for the cursing. I wish I could edit that lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cali will be 4 months old

heres a video of her when i got her


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Awe she is still young & super cute. I love her colour ^_^ my friend who rescued the litter Dai Ca is from managed to get pictures of the parents, the mother looks just like Cali


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

O thats neat, i love seeing look alikes  if you get the pic of the momma please share her


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

I couldn't get a hold of the mother picture  they took it for some file, but she looks just like Cali, but had a black nose & a little more white, she looked like a cow actually lol it was cute. Cali reminds me of her ^_^ just doesn't look like a cow lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

When I get to bring Odie home he will be right at 2 to 2 1/2 mo. He was born 4/19/11  Those videos are awesome btw


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Awe perfect age, do you have any pictures of Odie? I can't recall if I've asked, sorry. 
Thank you ^_^


----------

